# Winter wear



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm looking ahead! It will be cooling off soon, what can I get on sale to keep riding as much as possible into the Kentucky winter!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Kentucky is probably not too bad, although I did get caught in a snowstorm in Lexington a couple years ago. 

In NJ I have lots of winter gear. Big tights, jacket, boots, base layers. I use old ski gloves and liners, but they make winter cycling gloves too. 

But in KY you might be fine with arm and leg warmers and thermal shoe covers. Oh and some type of beanie/skull cap. 

Best time to buy is spring but buy what you need to keep riding as it starts getting colder.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I need to start collecting cold gear too. I'm in WV so it can get pretty nasty out at times and I really want to try and ride this winter as much as I can to maintain so I'm not behind when springs rolls back around.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I get better results buying in the pre-season. Come spring, it's only the leftovers that nobody wanted that go on sale.

Strategy is most important, due to variations in comfort level, how much you sweat, and the actual weather conditions. Wicking layers covered by a wind-resistant outer layer is the general idea. Removable layers let you adjust as condition change.

The main thing to keep in mind is you'll need considerably less to keep warm than you think. Cycling generates a lot of heat. If you think heat management instead of heat retention, you're on the right track. 

When you first step outside, you should feel chilly (not cold, chilly) and have doubts, thinking maybe putting on another layer is a good idea. This means you're just about right. You'll warm up in 10-15 minutes and in 20-25 minutes you'll be opening zippers.

If you feel nice and toasty when you first step outside, you're wearing too much. You'll begin sweating in 5-10 minutes, opening zippers in 15-20, and start sweating through your layers in less than a half-hour. This is the first step towards hypothermia.

If you're going to ride consistently outdoors instead of occasionally, add acclimatization to your arsenal. What keeps me warm in January and February is intentionally letting myself get a little chilly in October, November and December. You'd be amazed at the mid-winter comfort that a little autumn discomfort can bring.

I'm a four-season, all-conditions commuter. (Note the snow in the background of my avatar.) I haven't missed a workday of bike commuting since July 17, 2006. The way the strategy pans out for me in an Upstate NY winter on the cloudy shores of Lake Ontario is this:

Light hardshell jacket over long-sleeved wicking t-shirt, mid-weight unpadded bib tights over my shorts, and booties from around 50°F to about freezing. Below freezing, I use a lined hardshell jacket, long-sleeved wicking t-shirt and winter-weight unpadded bib tights over my shorts, with winter clipless cycling boots. Adding a second wicking LS t-shirt, and maybe armwarmers and kneewarmers gets me down to the lowest I've experienced here, -4°F.

My current helmet, a Giro Ionos, came with a winter liner. I use a winter-weight cycling skullcap, switching to a balaclava in the teens and below.

I layer my gloves as well. I've not found a single pair that works well for me. But I have found two pair that work well together. I bought one in a size larger than usual so I can wear the other inside. I switch to lobster mitts in the single-digits F. Neither glove combination interferes with my STI, BTW.

That's what works for me. What works for you may be different, (I've found people of the Southren persuasion pile on the layers starting in the mid-60s) but we'll both employ the same strategy--wicking below, windproof on the outside.

And remember: Dress warm to freeze, and dress cool to stay warm.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks brucew. Looks like I need to start looking for a few things - skull cap, shoe covers, and gloves. 
I know what you mean by not dressing to be warm - I did some running last winter and you are 100% correct. You have to start out cold, or plan on removing clothes after 15 minutes!
what about my face? I can't imagine a constant breeze like that would be very nice for an hour straight!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I'm looking ahead! It will be cooling off soon, what can I get on sale to keep riding as much as possible into the Kentucky winter!


The best sales are at the end of the season, not the beginning. 
This is the time of the year to buy the summer close out items, it does depend a bit on size and brand.
In any event think layers. Staying warm is not too hard if you are moving, trick is stay dry (don't dress too warm and sweat).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

SpeedNeeder said:


> what about my face? I can't imagine a constant breeze like that would be very nice for an hour straight!


Depends on the temps, but the answer is "balaclava." I have 3 or 4, in different weights from thin silk to heavy fleece (here in New England I ride in temps down to 10F or so). REI, Campmor and Sierra Trading Post are good sources.

The nice thing about a balaclava (as opposed to a shaped face mask) is the flexibility. You can pull it up over your nose, so everything that's not protected by glasses is covered, or you can stretch it down below your chin if you get warmer, and still have your neck and ears covered. 

Something to block the vents in the helmet can be useful. A cheap shower cap actually works very well, and is almost invisible.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought baclava was a desert?


Shower cap - this idea I like!

Thanks JC


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Thanks brucew. Looks like I need to start looking for a few things - skull cap, shoe covers, and gloves.


Sweatvac has a cool weather and cold weather skullcap. I used their winter beanie with my old helmet (in the avatar). With the winter liner in my Ionos, I use their 60/40 'tween seasons skullcap.

For shoe covers, I really like Endura's Road Overshoes.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Keep in mind that everything doesn't have to be 'cycling' gear; you can probably use stuff you already have in some circumstances, and save some money (cold weather cycling gear can be expensive!). I have a lot of ski gear, and use that where necessary. For example, I have a light cycling windbreaker, and wear a light fleece jacket/liner I bought for warm ski days. Below 30* or so, I wear my ski gloves. Below 15* or when mountain biking under 30*, I have worn my gortex technical shell that I use for skiing. I also wear active baselayer tops and things like that which I already have (about $8 from Target). The only cycling specific stuff I have on when it gets cold are my insulated tights and shoe covers, really. I did try riding around the block in my ski bibs once, but decided that is where I would draw the line!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tystevens said:


> Keep in mind that everything doesn't have to be 'cycling' gear; you can probably use stuff you already have in some circumstances, and save some money (cold weather cycling gear can be expensive!). I have a lot of ski gear, and use that where necessary. For example, I have a light cycling windbreaker, and wear a light fleece jacket/liner underneath for temps under about 35*. Below 30* or so, I wear my ski gloves, for example. Below 15* or when mountain biking under 30*, I have worn my gortex technical shell that I use for skiing. I also wear active baselayer tops and things like that which I already have. The only cycling specific stuff I have on when it gets cold are my insulated tights and shoe covers, really. I did try riding around the block in my ski bibs once, but decided that is where I would draw the line!


This is a very good point. My old ski gloves are great for cycling. My balaclava is dual purpose. Silk sock liners and ski socks for both. 

I have even debated wearing a ski jacket or helmet on really cold days. Frankly though the more clothes I pile on the slower I feel.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

This is good advice!
I have some ski gloves, an old balaclava (had no idea that's what it's called), and some hiking boots. I probably will invest in a lighter pair of gloves, and I recently bought a winter riding jacket on clearance


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

I live in Maryland (Eastern Shore) so it doesn't get too terribly cold here. I rode several times last year and want to do the same this year. Also, I'm going to start commuting in order to save gas $ and also to get even more exercise. I need to get regular full-length cycling pants this year, but I think I'm pretty set on everything else.


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

SpeedNeeder said:


> This is good advice!
> I have some ski gloves, an old balaclava (had no idea that's what it's called), and some hiking boots. I probably will invest in a lighter pair of gloves, and I recently bought a winter riding jacket on clearance


 I wore 2mm gloves I bought for kayaking last year. They worked well.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

cyclebrarian said:


> I live in Maryland (Eastern Shore) so it doesn't get too terribly cold here. I rode several times last year and want to do the same this year. Also, I'm going to start commuting in order to save gas $ and also to get even more exercise. I need to get regular full-length cycling pants this year, but I think I'm pretty set on everything else.


Cyclebrarian? MLS? Public? Academic?

I work the Circ Desk at a city neighborhood branch PL. We had over 400 Js registered for Summer Reading this year. What mayhem! The precious darlings go back to school next Wednesday, and we'll be able to get some work done again. And just maybe it'll sound like a library again. 

There's a librarian, Peter Golkin, who used to work at the Smithsonian, but is now with the Arlington (VA) PL who is credited with the quote, "My two favorite things in life are libraries and bicycles. They both move people forward without wasting anything. The perfect day: riding a bike to the library." To which I add, "Fortunately, I work at a library and bike to work!"

Anyway, If you're looking for overtrousers, I can't help with that.

I use cycling tights through the winter. (We have lockers. I take my work clothes in on Monday, and bring home the laundry on Thursday.) I learned pretty quick to go with unpadded bib tights (worn over my regular cycling shorts) in either wind-front or wind-proof. Plain tights simply filter the breeze as it passes through. Non-bibs slip down in the back and droop in the crotch. Look for an articulated knee, otherwise they bunch in the back and bind across the front, especially if you layer them over kneewarmers.

I own a mid-weight pair for down to around freezing or just below (Endura ThermoLite) and winter-weight for colder than that (Pearl Izumi AmFib).


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

Good thread I was going to start looking for some cold weather gear.


----------



## duckylick (Aug 18, 2013)

Helmet off to you dude -that sounds like a severe commute! In Seattle, we know that staying dry is the key to living through a ten miles commute - get wet from either perspiration or rain would throw you into hypothermia and before then, significantly impair you as you focus on discomfort and less attention to the road.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Even better than the balaclava is a smartwool neck warmer and cuffed beanie. 

Its much less of a commitment to wear in public but just as effective. 

I even wear mine off the bike in the winter. I wonder how i survived the winters before without them. Seriously doubt you'd wear a balaclava off the bike....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> Even better than the balaclava is a smartwool neck warmer and cuffed beanie.
> 
> Its much less of a commitment to wear in public but just as effective.
> 
> I even wear mine off the bike in the winter. I wonder how i survived the winters before without them. Seriously doubt you'd wear a balaclava off the bike....


I wear my balaclava off the bike. When I am skiing, shoveling snow, sledding, bank robbing . ..


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I just like to say balaclava!


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> Depends on the temps, but the answer is "balaclava." I have 3 or 4, in different weights from thin silk to heavy fleece (here in New England I ride in temps down to 10F or so). REI, Campmor and Sierra Trading Post are good sources.
> 
> The nice thing about a balaclava (as opposed to a shaped face mask) is the flexibility. You can pull it up over your nose, so everything that's not protected by glasses is covered, or you can stretch it down below your chin if you get warmer, and still have your neck and ears covered.
> 
> Something to block the vents in the helmet can be useful. A cheap shower cap actually works very well, and is almost invisible.


+1 on the balaclava, I just did a 75mile ride at 60deg with 15mile winds. nice and cozy the whole way.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> I wear my balaclava off the bike. When I am skiing, shoveling snow, sledding, bank robbing . ..


Nice to read that the balaclava's work as well for robbing banks as they do for convenience stores or a beer drive through. I also use mine when snow blowing the driveway. 

I just ordered in some new tights for this year (old tights are way too big). I also bought a pair of leg warmers and two pairs of arm warmers. I am getting some new ski goggles as well. I am really sorta excited about bumping up my winter mileage.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

mikerp said:


> The best sales are at the end of the season, not the beginning.
> This is the time of the year to buy the summer close out items, it does depend a bit on size and brand.
> In any event think layers. Staying warm is not too hard if you are moving, trick is stay dry (don't dress too warm and sweat).


Not necessarily .. I have scored nicely on 2012 closeouts on winter clothes online sites like the Clymb and Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 layers.

Base layer - wool
Tights - no chamois
Merino wool short-sleeved jersey
Standard cycling shorts with chamois
Gilet
Gloves lightly padded open fingers
Thin closed finger gloves
Arm warmers
Head cap
Shoe cap

+ rain jacket if needed.

Then all you do is remove or not as required.



Sometimes you get good deals way before winter starts, for stuff from the previous season. Otherwise it will have to wait till Spring.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

On cold mornings, in northern CA, I'll have a long sleeve baselayer and long sleeve jersey, neck gaitor, and either a helmet liner or watch cap, and then knickers or tights. Right now I can get away with long sleeve baselayer, short sleeve jersey and shorts.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

60 degrees and using a balaclava???


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

SpeedNeeder said:


> 60 degrees and using a balaclava???


 LOL, if is above 50 I think is is shorts and short sleeves weather.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

50degreesF ... Ooooo ... A bit touch and go whether it will be base layer or just arm warmers. Depends on whether if the sun will be out. If windy and cloudy, arm warmers + short sleeve merino jersey + shorts + gilet. If the sun is out, I might just lose the arm warmers or gilet ... Depends on how I feel. Easy to just stick them into the saddle bag or back pockets.

That is the thing with layers is that you can accommodate the extremes of a certain temperature. You do not feel the same everyday. Some days you can take the cold better than on other days. Last thing I want to do is to come back not feeling well. "_No need to be a hero_" is what they will say in Singapore ... _Singapore English at that_.


----------



## Manda (Oct 11, 2013)

I had a bad eye myopia, 


what Riding glasses should i buy?


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Manda said:


> I had a bad eye myopia,
> 
> what Riding glasses should i buy?


_Myopia (Ancient Greek: μυωπία, muōpia, from myein "to shut" – ops (gen. opos) "eye"[1]), commonly known as being nearsighted (American English)_

Your LBS should have a selection of cycling glasses with "inserts" that your eye-doctor/office/clinic can grind into the correct prescription for your vision needs. 

What I use: Is contact lenses. Then I wear regular old cycling glasses. The cycling glasses that my wife spotted and she liked have turned out to be my favorite... but I have others. I've found in my case if I don't have the little vents or holes in the lens the glasses will fog up.

Ski goggles work great in real winter weather. 

Contacts are pretty darn cheap (and disposable) now-a-days. Since..... for the most part.... I only wear the contacts when I bicycle my six month disposable supply will last me a full two years (or more). So every check-up I get new ones as well as glasses.

With the price of glasses as high as they are... I am thinking Lasik next time.


----------

